# Red Clawed Crabs and aragonite



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

I am currently setting up a brackish tank for red clawed crabs. What I've read so far shows they like the PH a little higher. With this in mind, could I use aragonite as a substrate? I already have some, and if it can be used, it saves me from having to go buy something else.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh, and while we're on the subject, how deep should the substrate be?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aragonite is perfect. It's better than all the other calcium carbonate type minerals, in fact, in that the shape of it's molecules makes that calcium much more readily bio-available, which the crabs will like.
One inch deep is plenty.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Aragonite it is.


----------

